# Wiings and Wii



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 26, 2007)

I got home last night, put the wings on the gasser, drank some beers, played some Wii, and then had a nice dinner. Always love Wolfe Rub wings. Planning on having the leftovers for lunch today with Rev Marv's/honey mix.

Rev Marv's/honey mix is great...as usual, I have not been with the program!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Both look great. Is that a TV or a Monitor? Awesome picture.

enjoy!
<><


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice job on the wings.  What sauce did you use?  Never tried the Wii games yet but understand they rock.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2007)

Great looking wings...we are thinking about getting a Wii for the boys any thoughts Helen


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 26, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Great looking wings...we are thinking about getting a Wii for the boys any thoughts Helen



DO IT!!!!!! Best $250 I ever spent. Wii Sports is the best!  I'll contact you.

Basically $300 for Wii and the Wii Play and then looking at $50/game to buy.

Bill: No sauce on those at all, just the WR. 

Mike: It's a TV, but I'll use it as a monitor once I get a Mac Mini.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 26, 2007)

Helen, your wings looked much better then your golf score!


----------



## john a (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmm, wings are good; those look great Helen.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 27, 2007)

Lookin good Helen


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks mighty fine Helen.  

My kids would love one of those games.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 27, 2007)

Did you save me a piece? I love that food!! Great job there Helen of Troy!!!   j/k

 [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 27, 2007)

*       Wii - ings  *

                                 [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 27, 2007)

Yer 5 over par kiddo!
They have a cooking game for that too ya know?


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 27, 2007)

Cooking Mama
http://www.gamespot.com/wii/action/cook ... index.html


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 27, 2007)

Great looking wing helen!!


----------

